# specs for pearson cobra



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Cobra string*

:thumbs_upI have an 80#er hanging on the wall in front of me right now. Mine is 80# at 29" String length is 53". Hope this helps.


----------



## WiBowhntr (Nov 19, 2004)

sounds about right I've got the old string or I should say both halves (don't think my friend will leave it in the garage for the mice to chew on again) best I can get for a measurement is about 54 1/2 laying it out trying to match the ends I'm goin wth the 53 Thanks for the reply


----------

